# Flightless bird in Washington state.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a message about a flightless bird (permenant) in Washington state. The people who have the bird do not want to ship it, so if we have anyone in the state that would be interested in adopting, let me know. Since this sort of limits the prospects of finding a home, the couple also said that if I could find another flightless bird, they would be willing to build a home and take in another one, so that Walter (who is actually a hen  ) would have a companion. They don't care whether it's another hen or a cock. So, if anyone WANTS a bird, or has one they would be willing to ship, let me know.


----------



## likepigeons (Sep 24, 2007)

*adoption*

I do not have any pigeons,and would like to start in a small way.I have the space for 1 or 2 .I have raceing pigeon friends,and i can not go that way .Thank you.


----------



## likepigeons (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello,i live in Des Moines,Wash.I would like to adopt this pigeon .I have a nice big cage.I am a beginner,and have friends with racers.Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

likepigeons said:


> Hello,i live in Des Moines,Wash.I would like to adopt this pigeon .I have a nice big cage.I am a beginner,and have friends with racers.Thank you.


Get in touch with me. It's best to write to me at this address
[email protected]
I thought I had something worked out for this bird, but looks like it's not going to happen. 
We can "talk"..............put "Flightless Washington Bird" in the title of your email, as I get TONS of emails every day. Don't want to over look you.


----------

